# Gigabyte P35-DS3 Sockel 775 Board und 4GB USB-Stick SanDisk Cruzer Blade



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich verkaufe mein *Gigabyte P35-DS3 Mainboard*, geeignet für alle Sockel 775 CPUs, ATX, 4 RAM-Slots - Die wichtigsten Daten: natürlich ein PCIe 16x, ein PCIe 1x, 4 RAM-Slots, 3x PCI, hinten 8 USB, onboard 2x USB, 6x SATA2, 1x IDE, bis zu 7.1 Sound, onboard LAN...

Ein sehr gutes und bewährtes so775-Standardboard. An sich wollte ich mein "altes" Board+CPU beim PC meines Vaters einbauen, aber der hat keine Graka, das P35 keine onboardgraka, und Board verkaufen + neues Board mit Onboardgrafikist preiswerter als ne neue Graka zu kaufen Fixpreis: 35€ inkl. Versand als DHL-Paket, per Hermes 32€. 

USB-Stick: da mein DVD-Player, für den ich den Stick an sich extra gekauft hab, den Blade nicht erkennt und ich keine Lust hab, nochmal zu Saturn zu laufen, verkaufe ich hier meinen nagelneuen, erst einmal mit ein paar Testfiles bespielten gerade erst umgetauschten *SanDisk Cruzer Blade 4GB* (klein und ohne LED) für 7€ inkl. Versand in einem kleinen Briefumschlag mit Rückwand oder Luftpolsterumschlag, der Stick ist dann zusätzlich noch in UVP. davon sind allein Portokosten fast 2€ (1,45€ Briefmarke und die Kosten für den Umschlag), ich "verdiene" daran also 5€, gekostet hat der Stick 9€. An Laptop und 3 PCs funktioniert der Stick, genau wie der zuvor reklamierte Stick, einwandfrei, liegt also an meinem DVD-Player. 

ps: wer Board + Stick nimmt, zahlt für den Stick 5€, also 40€ als DHL-Paket für beides zusammen.


----------

